# hi all iam new to the breeding forum



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my views on male female

personly i belive that i have 2 females out of 6 reds.i think this because there the only ones that go really dark and the others only approch these 2 at differnt times like they take turns.when they do approch they make funnie gretting patters or corting style manovers almost trying it on with them if you like....now all my reds do this to the 2 i belive r females ...cheers


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i don't know if that statement is true because i have 3 breeding reds and my male goes black sometimes


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

do you find thow that it is the black ones r females


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

seems as you no that you have females any tell tale sighns to look out for like behavior or something


----------

